
Facebook’s New Privacy Tool Is a Data Landfill - tonyztan
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/01/off-facebook-activity-tool-download-website-data/605680/
======
sarcasmatwork
Dont use FB, but for FF I use a plugin to block this type of behavior.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/facebook-
cont...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/facebook-container/)

